# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Made in Việt Nam

## Tuancoi

Lâu rùi ko thấy ai đấu giá nên cũng thấy buồn buồn , thôi thì cặp ray quý, make in Việt Nam ra đấu giá cho sôi máu mấy anh hùng và khơi lại niềm tự hào dân tộc chơi. 




Đây là cặp ray mới chính tay mình xé cái bao ni lông mù mù,lủng lổ chi chít, còn dính rỉ sắt vàng vàng, đỏ đỏ. Nghỉ chắc em nó cũng hỏng,  nhưng lau chùi xong em sáng lên lạ thường đẹp hơn cả thk, nsk...  Nay đưa em nó lên đây để các bác định giá em nó,  số tiền đấu giá sẽ ung hộ cho diễn đàn,  
hình thức đấu giá thoải mái,  bước giá thoải mái, kỳ hạn thoải mái, tự các bác đặt ra giúp em luôn, giống như đang nhậu vậy cho vui.  chúc các bác có đc kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần vui vẽ.

----------


## cnclaivung

em mở hàng cho nó đắt bước giá bắt đầu, beng : cnclaivung 500k

----------


## Tuancoi

Ghi nhận bác cnc lại vùng giá 500k, cụn với bác 1 ly, có ai mời ly thứ 2 nào

----------


## truongkiet

em theo 550k

----------


## cnclaivung

mà bác chủ nên đặt kỳ hạn, chứ kèo này em rằng ko có tác dụng, cuộc chơi nào cũng có quy luật vào ra, bác chơi vao ko ra bí rị tức ắm á

----------


## Tuancoi

Uh. Cái này mình đang chờ mấy ae vào góp vui cho đông zui! Bình thường thì 1 tuần phải ko bác

----------


## cnclaivung

1 tuần là đủ
ko ai vô eml gõ phát nữa , beng : 560k

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cơ bản là e chưa thấy thông tin ray size bao nhiêu, dài bao nhiêu?hành trình dài nhất.... chờ bác chú cập nhật giá e vào đấu tiếp

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## truongkiet

em lên 570k

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình cũng đang chờ có bạn Hỏi, xin trả lời là cặp đó dài tầm 400mm( mình sẽ đo lại và chụp cái hình luôn cho chính xác), mã là SSEBZ16,  Bề ngang là 16, 2 rãnh bi, phù hợp hợp cho máy gỗ tải nhẹ, máy phay mạch, in 3D... Nước thép thì tuyệt vời,  có cái logo của Thằng misumi, thằng đó khá cao cấp,  công ty mình hay nhập đồ của nó,  giá chát như sâm

----------


## Tuancoi

> 1 tuần là đủ
> ko ai vô eml gõ phát nữa , beng : 560k


He he! Kiểu này chắc ko cần chờ đến cuối tuần rùi! Bác xem mai chúng ta kết thúc dọn bàn đc chưa?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cơ bản là e chưa thấy thông tin ray size bao nhiêu, dài bao nhiêu?hành trình dài nhất.... chờ bác chú cập nhật giá e vào đấu tiếp


Đã cập nhập thông số

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cơ bản là e chưa thấy thông tin ray size bao nhiêu, dài bao nhiêu?hành trình dài nhất.... chờ bác chú cập nhật giá e vào đấu tiếp


Đã cập nhập thông số

----------


## Tuancoi

Tình hình thế nào rùi các bác? có bác các bác ngộ nhận về kích thước của em nó ko ạ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Nay đưa em nó lên đây để các bác định giá em nó,  số tiền đấu giá sẽ ung hộ cho diễn đàn,  
> .


Hì hì chốt đi bác, ủng hộ diễn đàn thì em cũng theo cho vui bác nhé : 3 triệu

----------

cnclaivung, huanpt, huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## Tuancoi

Ok men! Mình sẽ kiếm thêm vài món hợp với em nó tặng bác,   :Embarrassment:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

Quá tuyệt vời ! Mình chỉ tiết là ko có cặp made in Việt Nam nào to hơn, dài hơn,. 2 cây vít me trên cũng là hàng mới chưa dùng, để ý là em nó chưa có ren. Tặng người chiến thắng

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

Ý em quên, cuộc chơi chưa kết thúc! Còn bác nào trả giá cao hơn, ko đúng 0 h đêm nay em sẽ chốt.

----------


## Tuấn

Hề hế chắc em trúng roài, bác chủ ui bi chừ em chuyển xiền cho bác hay là chuyển cho ai hả bác ? ( chuyển vòng vèo chỉ tổ thêm cước phí hi hi  :Smile:  )

----------

ktshung

----------


## Tuancoi

Chúc mừng bác! ngưỡng mộ tinh thần của bác xin tặng bác thêm 2 cây vít me đúng như đã hứa, thông số em nó THK 1605 hành trình chắc cũng đc 200 để bác làm cái trục z, 2 cây này em nghĩ chắc chắn là chưa sài , còn phần tiền của cuộc đấu giá em nghĩ nên Xin cái stk của admin, chứ chuyển cho em thì bác làm hại em đó, em hư lắm! Khi nào admin nói ok,  em sẽ gửi hàng và quà cho bác ngày. Thanks bác!  Chúc bác một ngày làm việc vui vẻ!

----------

huanpt, ktshung, Minh Phi Nguyen, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Có cụ Mod nào đi ngang qua nhắn tin cho em xin cái stk Vcb với ạ, em củm ơn

----------


## Tuấn

> Chúc mừng bác! ngưỡng mộ tinh thần của bác xin tặng bác thêm 2 cây vít me đúng như đã hứa, thông số em nó THK 1605 hành trình chắc cũng đc 200 để bác làm cái trục z, 2 cây này em nghĩ chắc chắn là chưa sài , còn phần tiền của cuộc đấu giá em nghĩ nên Xin cái stk của admin, chứ chuyển cho em thì bác làm hại em đó, em hư lắm! Khi nào admin nói ok,  em sẽ gửi hàng và quà cho bác ngày. Thanks bác!  Chúc bác một ngày làm việc vui vẻ!


Hì hì mình góp vui cho 4R thôi mà bác, bác ủng hộ được thì em cũng thía thoai. Mà cái ngữ như em, suốt ngày chỉ chém gió chọc lão Gamo thui chứ có biết gì để mà đóng góp đâu ạ. Lại còn chôm đủ các thứ các cụ khác đưa lên nữa chứ. Thay cho lời cảm ơn của em đến 4R, chúc 4r ngày càng đông vui để em còn tiếp tục chôm tiếp he he  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, huanpt, Minh Phi Nguyen, ppgas

----------


## CNC PRO

Xác nhận bạn Tuấn đã chuyển khoản 3M vnd.

Cảm ơn bạn Tuancoi & Tuấn cũng các bạn khác đã ủng hộ diễn đàn

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác Tuấn cho em cái Địa chỉ hoặc cho em cái số điện thoại để em liền lạc

----------

huanpt

----------

